# IVF how long would pregnyl stay in my body?



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi,

Its a bit of a wierd question but I was just wondering if anyone has had this happen.
I have been on the short protocol and my clinic get me to take  a half 5000 of pregnyl twice after ET.  I had ET on Monday and did one on that day and then another yesterday.  I did a hpt this evening as I was going to do them every few days to see how long it took for the pregnyl(hcg) to leave my body...yes I am bored on my 2ww!.  Anyway it was negative which seems a bit wierd as I'd have thought it would still be in my body today.  Surely it can't leave so quickly even though it wasn't a massive dose.  Any advice much appreciated.

Love Joanna x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Joanna,

The information given is that it takes 1 day for every 1,000 iu of Pregnyl to leave the body.  However, this depends on the dose given and the individual woman.

This would mean about 2.5 days for 2,500 Pregnyl.  However, when I did ivf and injected 10,000iu, it had left my body within 5 days.  

Also, don't forget that different HPTs detect different levels of hcg - so it is not a very accurate way of telling you what is going on (unfortunately).

It may well be that you as an individual metabolise Pregnyl quicker than another person and it leaves your body more quickly. But it sounds about right - it should be gone about 2.5 days after your injection.

Try googling Pregnyl trigger ivf positive hpt etc. to find out more.

Sorry can't help more, but wishing you the best.

Daisy


----------

